

Boeing 787 software bug can shut down planes' generators IN FLIGHT - greedoshotlast
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/01/787_software_bug_can_shut_down_planes_generators/

======
clintonb
What a sensational headline. Yes, the bug can shut down the plane...after the
generators have been operational for 8 MONTHS CONTINUOUSLY.

------
washedup
After boarding a flight, it is not uncommon to notice all the lights and
ventilation systems being briefly shut down. I would say a vast majority of
flights I get on go through this procedure, and now I wonder if it is because
of this bug.

~~~
gte525u
That's the transition between the different sources of aircraft power i.e.,
ground power to the auxiliary power unit.

